# I really had no idea where this should go, since we don't have a board for "Stupidity"



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 15, 2015)

Some things simply leave me speechless.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ditto, and that's all I have to say, LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2015)

Holy Toledo, boy oh boy!   I don't know whether to keep laughing or to cry with this one!   :doh:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 15, 2015)

OMG!  Dense is too kind of term for this woman.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 15, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## Glinda (Mar 15, 2015)

Do you think she was for real?  Could she really be that stupid?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Why did the deer cross the road?  To see if it could...


----------



## Raven (Mar 16, 2015)

Why did the deer cross the road?  Because the sign told them to.

:lol:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh good grief, I really hope this woman doesn't have children!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2015)

LOL, you guys are a hoot, LOL!  Glinda, usually I'm pretty good at determining real stupidity from fake, and I think she's the real deal, LOL!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Chestnut (Mar 16, 2015)

This made my day.  I needed a good belly laugh.  Jeez, I gotta wipe the tears from my eyes!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2015)

That's great Chestnut!!  It was rather enlightening, I mean, who knew those dang dear could read.  All this time we are just letting them have their way


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 16, 2015)

I think she totally serious too......and by the people on the phone ,it was real!  Lol lol  Kind of feel sorry for her. She is just a concerned animal lover.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2015)

nwlady said:


> That's great Chestnut!!  It was rather enlightening, I mean, who knew those dang dear could read.  All this time we are just letting them have their way


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2015)

LOL! Perfect Ken, love it  And for all those smart doggies:


----------



## jujube (Mar 17, 2015)

View attachment 15987View attachment 15988View attachment 15989


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2015)

LOL, loved it Jujube  All 3 of them


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 17, 2015)

:lol1:Sometime you have to go to extremes to get people to listen! You provide bags for their dogs doo and they still don't don't pick it up. It is so disgusting....why can't they just pick up after their dogs and be done. Boy If that sign would come true to someone I bet they would learn then! Animals are so much smarter than humans  lol lol lol All those signs are pretty good!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2015)

yeah, I always carried a baggie when I had my, little dog.  Her poop was little too, thank goodness.  Sometimes it would stick in the grass and it was hard to get it all, ok, I know, TMI, LOL@!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2015)

Teach your dog!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2015)

LOL, oh lord, where did you find this Ken, LOL  With all the tricks I see dogs able to do, I would not EVEN doubt this one


----------



## John C (Mar 17, 2015)

That's laugh enough to last all day.  On the other hand I would love to live in amongst the deer in that environment so close to nature.  I would just remember to drive very carefully.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2015)

True John, I grew up in Oregon, very rural, and always deer-crossings.  You just have to drive slower.  And even then, there are still times when deer meets car, but folks that have been raised in cities, and never experienced any real wildlife, just don't get it.  I mean, I actually believe some folks think if a deer sees a car coming the deer will wait and then cross.  Not usually, LOL!


----------



## jujube (Mar 17, 2015)

Denise, when my sister lived in Oregon I visited there a lot.  One of my favorite signs and we'd see it frequently on our way from Salem up to Detroit Lake was "ABUNDANT WILDLIFE".  Boy, does that cover it all.   Why bother putting up elk and deer signs.....just lump everything into "abundant wildlife".


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh Yeah there we go!!!!! Good Boy! And when he done there  send him over !:gettowork: :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2015)

LOL, I know that highway well, and Detroit Lake, what a blast!  I can't remember the sign, but in the days I was going up there a lot, I think I was in a bit of a fog, LOL!  The 70s ya know


----------

